# Another Question Related to Jointing



## dabeeler (Oct 1, 2007)

After the board edges have been jointed and are ready for gue up into a larger panel would you prefer to use a biscut cutter or glue joint router bit to achieve a strong glue joint? Which would provide the best looking seam after glue up? Would the glue joint bit leave a bad looking seam at the edge on an exposed edge panel that has been rounded over or profiled in some way?

I am thinking of purchasing a biscut cutter but got to thinking about the glue joint router bit possibly being a better alternative. Opinions and reasons appreciated.

Thanks,
David


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dabeeler

Just my 2 cents 

The more glue you can get into a joint the stronger the joint will be and the glue joint bit will do that for you...they can be neat looking the ends/edges because it will show you took the extra time to get the max holding power in your joints..and because the joint bit will offset the seam just bit it will look great...it's harder to break a offset joint...

Take a look and the edges on a nice cabinet doors and you should see the joint...telling anyone someone took the time to do it right..and it will hold up for a long time.


==========



dabeeler said:


> After the board edges have been jointed and are ready for gue up into a larger panel would you prefer to use a biscut cutter or glue joint router bit to achieve a strong glue joint? Which would provide the best looking seam after glue up? Would the glue joint bit leave a bad looking seam at the edge on an exposed edge panel that has been rounded over or profiled in some way?
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing a biscut cutter but got to thinking about the glue joint router bit possibly being a better alternative. Opinions and reasons appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

If it is a table top I would not use a biscuit. The glues swells the biscuit up and after a time there will be depression where the biscuit is as the moisture is dried up. That's the reason you rarely see Norm A use biscuits any more other than for alignment of face frames and skirting etc. For a table top I think i would just edge glue it.. as with the modern glues and proper clamping you should have a nice glue up that will last years. You can use tounge and groove, router glue line bits etc. but the profiles will be seen on your boards if the edges are visible. Just something to think about. 

Corey


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree that with a proper fitting edge joint glue and good clamping pressure will produce a joint stronger than the wood being glued. If I understand correctly(when using biscuits) the glue causes the swelling and if the joint is sanded before the wood has returned to normal then you have the depression ,or telegraphing. I read this in one of the woodworking magazines and saw this explanation on a tv woodworking show. I don't know if its true or just propaganda.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

jerrymayfield said:


> I agree that with a proper fitting edge joint glue and good clamping pressure will produce a joint stronger than the wood being glued. If I understand correctly(when using biscuits) the glue causes the swelling and if the joint is sanded before the wood has returned to normal then you have the depression ,or telegraphing. I read this in one of the woodworking magazines and saw this explanation on a tv woodworking show. I don't know if its true or just propaganda.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


Jerry,

Woodworking at Home video magazine did an article on 'telegraphing' biscuits. If you wait until the moisture level at the area of the joint returns to what it was before the joint was glued it's OK.

I have seen the reverse of this done by Frank Klauz for his sharpening stone box. He takes a piece of coat hanger wire and pounds it into the edge of a board. He then planes the edge of the board until the end is flush with the bottom of the depression. He assembles his box, then pours water into it. The hammered in depression swells back out, acting like a gasket sealing his box. It's pretty cool to see it happen!

I've used biscuits on a bunch of projects, without too much trouble. If you're worried about them telegraphing, but want them for alignment sake, you can always put them in dry. The edge to edge glue joint on your panel is PLENTY strong.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

So far as I'm aware, biscuits are made from compressed Beach so that they swell when glued. Despite this, I have never had any sort of problems, but another way, as discussed here recently is to use a slot cutter in the router table, it's not necessary to cut all the way to the ends, and glue plywood strips, this keeps the boards in alignment and increases the glue area.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Depending on the type of wood, joint lines can virtually vanish. I purchased an oak toilet seat on sale for $10. I know I couldn't buy the brass fittings for that price so why build one? My point is the oak has four boards assembled with a interlocking 5 finger joint. The joint is difficult to pick out among the grain unless you are really looking. As for a table top, good clean edges properly glued and clamped are the smart way to go.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> ... The glues swells the biscuit up and after a time there will be depression where the biscuit is as the moisture is dried up.
> 
> Corey



That's because people will sand the hump off shortly after the glueup... Then, when the moisture content returns to normal (shrinking in the process), they end up with a depression.

If one were to wait for the moisture content to return to normal after gluing (but who's going to do that?!), it would be OK.

Biscuits help for alignment purposes only... stops the creeping... does NOT add any real strength at all.

Just take all of the precautions that Corey & others have outlined & all should be OK...


----------

